# Too many points taken out of my Worldmark account for II exchange...



## ada903 (Jul 6, 2011)

So I did an online exchange with II less than 30 days out, I thought they would take out 4,000 points.  I logged in today and 10,000 points were taken out of my Worldmark account!  I called II, who said to call Worldmark.  I called Worldmark who said to call a special department called Worldmark exchange, which is now apparently closed.

Does this happen often?  Will I get my 6,000 points back?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't know about the worldmark side, but on the Wyndham side there is no last minute discount that I am aware of.

I could be wrong, but you pay according to the table.  No free upgrades, no last minute discounts.  There were things I liked about the old RCI Wyndham interface.


----------



## ada903 (Jul 6, 2011)

Flex changes (59 days out) should be 4,000 Worldmark points no matter the size of the unit!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 6, 2011)

ada903 said:


> Flex changes (59 days out) should be 4,000 Worldmark points no matter the size of the unit!



This is an II exchange not a WM, does that make a difference?

Is there something in RCI like that? If there is I have not seen anything in the book that states that.


----------



## melschey (Jul 6, 2011)

ada903 said:


> So I did an online exchange with II less than 30 days out, I thought they would take out 4,000 points.  I logged in today and 10,000 points were taken out of my Worldmark account!  I called II, who said to call Worldmark.  I called Worldmark who said to call a special department called Worldmark exchange, which is now apparently closed.
> 
> Does this happen often?  Will I get my 6,000 points back?



You should have only been charged 4000 credits. This is Worldmarks fault, II doesn't get credits from WM they get a week deposited for you to use for the exchange. WorldMark takes the credits out of your account and converts them into a week which they give to II. Any II exchange made  within 59 days of checkin requires only 4000 WM credits. WM usually gives II a studio or 1-bedroon low season week for a flexchange. 

This doesn't happen often but since Cendat/Wyndham became involved A lot of things like this seem to be happening. I would call Owner service and they should eventially straighten it out for you.


----------



## LLW (Jul 7, 2011)

ada903 said:


> So I did an online exchange with II less than 30 days out, I thought they would take out 4,000 points.  I logged in today and 10,000 points were taken out of my Worldmark account!  I called II, who said to call Worldmark.  I called Worldmark who said to call a special department called Worldmark exchange, which is now apparently closed.
> 
> Does this happen often?  Will I get my 6,000 points back?



Don't worry, talk to the WM Exchange department (1-877-484-3258) and they will give you back the 6K credits. An inexperienced agent probably did it.


----------



## ada903 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks, I will call them today and hopefully it will get fixed!  



LLW said:


> Don't worry, talk to the WM Exchange department (1-877-484-3258) and they will give you back the 6K credits. An inexperienced agent probably did it.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 7, 2011)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Is there something in RCI like that? If there is I have not seen anything in the book that states that.



This did not get answered and I am interested in a response.


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 7, 2011)

Sandy Lovell said:


> This did not get answered and I am interested in a response.



WorldMark exchanges through RCI booked 45 days or less before check in are 4,000 WorldMark credits for any size unit.  Plus housekeeping via a WorldMark HK token or cash if you are out of tokens. In WorldMark/RCI terms it is an Instant Exchange.

I have no idea how it works with Wyndham or other resorts.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 7, 2011)

Sandy Lovell said:


> This did not get answered and I am interested in a response.



I am not an expert in RCI, however, I am not aware of anything in the form I think you are reffering to.  I have not rented anything from RCI, however, if I read their rental site correctly, they can be rented for basically RCI fees plus a little more.


----------



## ada903 (Jul 7, 2011)

They fixed the mistake when I called right on the spot, so I now have 6,000 credits back.

Sorry Sandy, I did not know the answer to your question.  I am new to Worldmark myself, but I am starting to like it a lot!


----------



## Keep Traveling (Jul 7, 2011)

Worldmark is perhaps the greatest timeshare I have seen, can pull anything (not in preference) discounts for last minute trades.

The exchange department is top notch, There is only 4-5 of them and are really helpful.

I have used tons of blue studios over the years to pull great things.  All for 4k credits.

KT


----------



## ada903 (Jul 7, 2011)

Indeed that's why I am starting to love it!!!


----------



## GregT (Jul 7, 2011)

I totally agree with the above -- Worldmark has a very nice network of properties in its own right, but its trading abilities are terrific.

I've gotten excellent trades using 4,000 deposits (Blue Studios) including most everything that's not in system preference (Starwood/Marriott).

I've said it before -- if I could only keep two of my timeshares, I'd keep Marriott and Worldmark.   

Best,

Greg


----------



## ada903 (Jul 7, 2011)

I especially love the idea of buying one-time credits (like 4,000) from another owner, then using them to book a two bedroom in flex change, and top that with an xyz too.  I may try that for the next exchange!


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 9, 2011)

*KT - complicated question*



Keep Traveling said:


> Worldmark is perhaps the greatest timeshare I have seen, can pull anything (not in preference) discounts for last minute trades.
> 
> The exchange department is top notch, There is only 4-5 of them and are really helpful.
> 
> ...



This may get complicated    Reserved Yellowstone for 6 nights and had to do a throwaway day at the front of the six days since it was August 2012 high season.  I used Palm Springs studio.

Could I take Palm Springs day and exchange it for Oceanside inside of the 60 days without jeopardizing the six night reservation at Yellowstone?  If I could, can I request a larger unit if available?  TIA


----------



## sue1947 (Jul 9, 2011)

You can swap out any part of your reservation as long as it remains a total of at least 7 days.  The cancellation date of all remains with the original cancellation date so booking less than 90 days out will still get you a 1 month cancellation date.  You can replace that 7th day now rather than wait until later.  
When you mentioned booking under 60 days, did you really mean 90 days?  Since you have a 7 day reservation, you can book it all now.  It's called a grouped reservation and you can have as many different pieces as you want as long as the total is 7 (booking red season more than 90 days out).  You can do any size unit anyplace that's available.  

Sue


----------

